# Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80



## Lupus (30. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich überlege meine Rollenkollektion um 2 Exemplare für das Ablegen auf extreme Entfernungen zu erweitern!

Preislich sind die in der Überschrift genannten Rollen der Hammer aber was ist mit der Qualität??

De PL 865 fische ich selber (sind aber für mein Vorhaben zu klein) meine Frage ist aslo jetz wer fischt die ganannten Rollen und kann erste Eindrücke vermitteln???

Noch eine weitere Anmerkung...weiß jemand mit welchen Rollen Christian Finkelde fischt?? Ich meine nämlich in einigen von seinen Videos ebenfalls Okumas gesehen zu haben...hab ich damit recht! 
(tut eigentlich nix zur Sache würde mich aber interessieren)

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (30. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Ich kenne die Rolle nicht, jedoch fische ich 2 Okuma Max 4 Carp. Sind auch Big Pit Rollen und konnte bisher noch keine ermüdungserscheinungen feststellen. liegen preislich bei ca 100€ pro rolle


----------



## carphunter1678 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Wenn die PL-865 zu klein ist, wie weit draußen möchtest du den fischen ?

gruß Dennis


----------



## Lupus (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Von möchten kann nicht die Rede sein!!ganz im Gegenteil! Die ganze Longrange Fischerei ist in meinen Augen zu mind. 50% Blödsinn...Aber in dem Gewäser an dem ich fischen will geht es leider nur so! Bedeutet leider 300m aufwärts..

Ich glaub ich hab schon gesehen worauf du anspielst...die Angabe der Spulengröße scheint bei den Okumas falsch zu sein!

Jedenfalls past auf meine Superultegra mehr Schnur (obwohl Schimano weniger Kapazität angibt als Okuma|kopfkrat)


----------



## Barsch1987 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Schnurfassung Pl 865: 420m/035
Distance Carp: 430m/0.35 

;+

Mit was für einer Schnur willst angeln? Eine normale, 35er Mono wird sich bei 300m entfernung + Run + Drill MINDESTENS um 50m dehnen! Deswegen musst du dringend eine geflochtene nehmen, d.h selbst wenn du eine 30er geflochtene wegen abrieb nimmst werden auf die Powerliner fast 600m passen.


----------



## Carras (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Hi Lupus,

Finkelde nutzt meines Wissens nach die Okuma Axeon. Die gibt es aber nimmer. Der Nachfolger war dann die Okuma Spector. Die gibt es noch ab und an. Ist aber auch nimmer im Regulären Programm.

Okuma hat da dieses Jahr neue raus gebracht.

Axeon V2
Distance DTX

diese gibt es in zwei Größen. Die 60er und die größere 80er
die 60er haben ca. 310 m 0,35 mm Schnurfassung
die 80er haben ca. 430 m 0,35 mm Schnurfassung

und eben die von Dir genannte Distance Carp Pro 80 die hat auch 430 m 0,35 mm Schnurfassung.

die alten Axeons haben in der Größe 65 ne Schnurfassung von 400 m 0,37 mm. In der 90er Größe sogar 500 m 0,42 mm.

Musst mal auf ebay schauen. Da gibts die Axeon AXS vor allem in USA, Australien oder Neuseeland noch zu kaufen.

Ne ähnliche, abgespeckte Variante war (ist) die Okuma Synex. Die gibs in GB ab und an noch als Restposten.

Grüßle


----------



## Lupus (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Hallo,
@ Carras sehr gut ausgeführt!
Es geht mir in erster Linie um eine gute Rolle mit großem Schnurfassungsvermögen zu einem günstigen Preis sons muss ich die BBLC nehmen!

Mein Lieber Barsch sooooo eine Art von Anfänger bin ich nun wirklich nicht! Natürlich muss man geflochtene nehmen! Und wenn auf die Pl865 600m passen würden hätte ich wohl kaum gepostet!!

Ich hatte die Okuma PL 865 mit geflochtener 0,26 WFT bespult und musste feststellen das es ca. 300m sein müssen die die Spule fast! Auf meine Superultegra paste gut 80m (geschätzt) mehr drauf!
Ich vermute hier mal gleich mehrere Fehlerquellen. zum Einen wird der Schnurdurchmesser nicht richtig angegebe sein es handelte sich um ein günstigeres Modell (wen wunderts wenn man 1500m braucht), zum Anderen Wird die Angabe auf der Spue geschönt sein!
Zu letzt habe ich vermutlich noch selber einen Fehler eingebaut! Bei zurückfahren vom Spot zu den Bankstiks bin ich bestimmt einen bogen gefahren! Das führt dann dazu das aus den im GPS angegebenen 300m schnell mal 320-350 werden...

Trotzdem finde ich eine so große Abweichung schon erstaunlich!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Das ist bei Geflochtener vollkommen normal.
Da werden die Durchmesser errechnet, anstatt gemessen. 
Also quasi bekannter Durchmesser der Einzelfäden x Anzahl der Einzelfäden. Das berücksichtigt die Enge der Flechtung und die Luft dazwischen nicht.

So kommt es, dass eine als 20er verkaufte Geflochtene schnell mal eine 40er ist.


----------



## Carras (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Si,

bei geflochtenen Schnüren kann man mit den Durchmesserangaben leider gar nix anfangen. Leider!

Hab mir letztens die Tuf Line Xp in 0,28 mm geholt.
Die Schnur ist real aber doch deutlich "dünner" als z.B. eine 0,23 er Power Pro.

So könnte man sagen die XP passt in ihren Angaben eingermaßen. Die Power Pro dagegen, eher nicht. 
Von der XP bekommt dann, trotz eigentlich höherem Durchmesser, mehr Schnur auf die Spule als mit der Power Pro.

und somit hat man immer ein gewisses "Problem" beim Bespulen mit geflochtenen Schnüren.


----------



## Barsch1987 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ Carras sehr gut ausgeführt!
> Es geht mir in erster Linie um eine gute Rolle mit großem Schnurfassungsvermögen zu einem günstigen Preis sons muss ich die BBLC nehmen!
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

Ok, habe ich falsch verstanden, aaaber: Die Schnurkapazität bei der Powerliner stimmt! Ich hatte am Anfang eine 30er Mono auf den ersten beiden Rollen und habe die 1200m Spule beim Aufspulen fast verbraucht (was sich mit 580m sehr gut deckt) , als ich dann die 3. Powerliner gekauft habe dachte ich mir eine 35er draufzumachen und die 1300m Spule war am Ende auch fast leer! 

Was ich sagen will ist das die wft Schnur 1.) zu dick 2.) nicht rund ist, weil 300m 26er kann nicht sein. Ein Freund von mir hat sich 30er Fireline draufmachen lassen (300m) und davor musste noch echt viel Unterfüttert werden.


----------



## Lupus (31. August 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Hallo,
Das ist jetzt mal wirklich eine sehr informative Nachricht!! Dann kann ich es wohl "nur" auf die Schnur schieben...Das ist schonmal sehr gut zu wissen!!
Ich war auch ehrlich gesagt mit der Schnur überhaupt nicht zufrieden! Sie färbt sehr stark ab und man bekommt beim Anfassen der Schnur grüne Finger (die nur schwer wieder sauber zu machen sind) außerdem ist sie eben viel zu dick...wie mir jetzt klar wird...


----------



## Barsch1987 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Okuma Distance Carp Pro INTR 80*

Jo, von schlechten geflochtenen kann ich auch ein Lied singen, grade die platten billigschnüre wickeln sich ja grade so schlecht auf weil sie nicht rund sind und deswegen viel kapazität verschwenden... kannst dir das geld für die distance carp also sparen und lieber in ne neue Schnur investieren. 

kann dir nur die hier empfehlen, rundgeflochten, knotenfest und günstig

http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...chtene-schnuere-1/dam-dynamid-allround-schnur

mit der 25er kriegst du wohl 2 rollen voll


----------

